
Don't Covet Your Ideas - jmonegro
http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l1x0vt7O8w1qzuzp8o1_r1_500.jpg
======
kevinelliott
Although, looking at the guy who invented the "cash point machine" (ATM) and
didn't make any money off of it, because he shared the idea with a banking
executive, is a sheer example of why it might be a good idea NOT to share it.

~~~
Ixiaus
Hence the emergence of open source licenses, no? Someone realized that if you
give away your idea, someone else will just go an patent it; by enforcing the
idea to stay open regardless of whose hands are holding it.

Is the Arduino not a good example of this (and OSS as well, but that's
somewhat obvious)?

~~~
qq66
So then nobody makes money (off the original idea at least). Why not just
patent and sell it yourself?

~~~
kevinelliott
The patent process is still notoriously too expensive for most people with
ideas. And idea think tanks are out to rip people off, so it's hard to find
partners who are willing to patent an idea that may not be monetized on an
aggressive schedule.

------
tiffani
A page straight out of "It's Not How Good You Are, It's How Good You Want to
Be." Bought that a long time ago and betting it'd make for a good re-read
thanks to this reminder.

<http://www.amazon.com/dp/0714843377>

------
pwhelan
Or... be careful about who you let see them. Allowing people to piggy back off
of your exam answers devalues your own answers.

I'll admit that I have been keeping my ideas as secret as KGB operative but
know that this is wrong. Is there a good consensus on how much to share?
Should Web 2.0 stuff be kept quiet unless you start to develop? Truly
innovative things that can't be easily reproduced in the idea stage?

~~~
pwhelan
Addendum -- look at the current issue with Facebook and ConnectU. Know who you
are sharing with if you plan to do something with an idea.

------
moomba
Not sure why he says, they're not your ideas anyway. If that was the case, you
wouldn't be hoarding them.

------
ryandvm
And wear sunscreen...

